# Wi-fi Internet Access



## guest (Mar 2, 2007)

does anyone know where i can use my wireless laptop to get on tinternet,bear in mind we are wilding it,do places like macdonalds or something like that do it???? im new to this wireless thingy so please dont confuse me ha ha


----------



## Trevor (Mar 2, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> does anyone know where i can use my wireless laptop to get on tinternet,bear in mind we are wilding it,do places like macdonalds or something like that do it???? im new to this wireless thingy so please dont confuse me ha ha


Hi Sam there is a list somewhere on internet naming the hotspots for what you are looking for, i just can't remember where i seen it sorry.


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 2, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> does anyone know where i can use my wireless laptop to get on tinternet,bear in mind we are wilding it,do places like macdonalds or something like that do it???? im new to this wireless thingy so please dont confuse me ha ha



Get a vodafone USB conector, normally £52.95p but if you order online you get it for £2.95p I think. Try google search and type in vodafone 3g.


----------



## knoxy (Mar 2, 2007)

mcdonalds do went online in fort william need to purchase air time though wasn't too keen on sending card details in public place


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Thing with vodafone wifi you can do it from the m/h. No need to go to places with hotspots.


----------



## Trevor (Mar 2, 2007)

billy1000 said:
			
		

> Get a vodafone USB conector, normally £52.95p but if you order online you get it for £2.95p I think. Try google search and type in vodafone 3g.


Billy is it a usb data lead that you use for vodafone and would it work with my home computer as dont have a laptop


----------



## guest (Mar 2, 2007)

billy1000 said:
			
		

> Thing with vodafone wifi you can do it from the m/h. No need to go to places with hotspots.


that sound the best billy could you tell me more,do you have to subscribe??is it something that plugs in??


----------



## guest (Mar 2, 2007)

Trevor said:
			
		

> Hi Sam there is a list somewhere on internet naming the hotspots for what you are looking for, i just can't remember where i seen it sorry.


yes iv seen that & would find it a pain to park up go to hotspot to surf,when wilding it this would be more difficult,i dont think there is an easy way,


----------



## guest (Mar 2, 2007)

knoxy said:
			
		

> mcdonalds do went online in fort william need to purchase air time though wasn't too keen on sending card details in public place


what is air time?i thought you just would go to maccy d's and your lap top would work???no????


----------



## knoxy (Mar 2, 2007)

you need to have an account with the network not sure which one it is though


----------



## guest (Mar 2, 2007)

knoxy said:
			
		

> you need to have an account with the network not sure which one it is though


hmmmm right ok ha ha    its all new to me,i must be getting old,maybe i should phone my little niece she's prob a dab hand at it


----------



## knoxy (Mar 2, 2007)

*  Here's some info maccy d's use BT Openzone hope this helps. If all else falls just.*
*

*

*Using BT Openzone* 
BT Openzone provides access to the Internet and the ability to get secure and fast connection to corporate networks while working "on the pause" away from the office. Users with a laptop and a Wireless LAN access card and software can access data at speeds of up to 500 kbps (almost 10 times faster than a standard 56K modem), enabling them to send and receive large quantities of information at broadband speed. Users need to be within range of an Openzone site (approx. 100 metres) - zones will be badged with the BT Openzone logo. 
Anyone with a Wi-fi enable device, such as a laptop with an Intel Centrino chip, can instantly access Wi-fi hotspots. Users without an enabled device can buy a wireless LAN card, such as a BT Voyager card, from as little as £25. 
*Prices* 
Subscriptions start at just £10 a month for 120 minutes. Occasional users can use the new pay-as-you-go option at 20pence per minute or the one-hour pass for £6. A full list of prices is available at www.bt.com/openzone.


----------



## Davy (Mar 2, 2007)

Maplins sell a Wi-Fi detector for around £14 you just press it and it looks for signal and strength about the size of a credit card


----------



## guest (Mar 2, 2007)

knoxy said:
			
		

> *  Here's some info maccy d's use BT Openzone hope this helps. If all else falls just.*
> *
> 
> *
> ...


yes its making a bit more sense now....thankyou i will have to look into it


----------



## guest (Mar 2, 2007)

Davy said:
			
		

> Maplins sell a Wi-Fi detector for around £14 you just press it and it looks for signal and strength about the size of a credit card


cool thanks


----------



## merlin wanderer (Mar 2, 2007)

why bother with wi fi
I use a vodophone razor it came complete with software
and leads for my pc vodophone supply a
number or you can use your own provider
just plug the mobile in and away you go


----------



## guest (Mar 4, 2007)

merlin wanderer said:
			
		

> why bother with wi fi
> I use a vodophone razor it came complete with software
> and leads for my pc vodophone supply a
> number or you can use your own provider
> just plug the mobile in and away you go


sounds good but is it expensive...?


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 4, 2007)

Trevor said:
			
		

> Billy is it a usb data lead that you use for vodafone and would it work with my home computer as dont have a laptop



It's a usb and not sure about desktop as I only use mine on my laptop mate. Sorry.


----------



## virgil (Mar 4, 2007)

billy1000 said:
			
		

> It's a usb and not sure about desktop as I only use mine on my laptop mate. Sorry.




If it will work on a laptop it will work on a desktop! The PC will see it as a modem!


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 4, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> that sound the best billy could you tell me more,do you have to subscribe??is it something that plugs in??



Go onto the webpage I gave you Samm it explains everything but make sure you go for the USB connection and not the data card as not all laptops have data card slots.


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 4, 2007)

knoxy said:
			
		

> *  Here's some info maccy d's use BT Openzone hope this helps. If all else falls just.*
> *
> 
> *
> ...



Trouble with BT is you have to find a hotspot whereas with Vodafone 3G you can access the internet from any location.


----------



## guest (Mar 4, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> If it will work on a laptop it will work on a desktop! The PC will see it as a modem!


so virgil could i use this anywhere with my laptop,i want to use my laptop while away in m/h,any links for more info,im new to this wi-fi thing its rather confusing to me at the mo


----------



## guest (Mar 4, 2007)

billy1000 said:
			
		

> Go onto the webpage I gave you Samm it explains everything but make sure you go for the USB connection and not the data card as not all laptops have data card slots.


will do thanks for info billy,good 1


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 5, 2007)

This what the Vodafone USB looks like and all you do is plug the small usb cable into it and the longer usb cable into the laptop and surf, simple as that Samm. It will run a program automatically and set it up for you.


----------



## guest (Mar 5, 2007)

billy1000 said:
			
		

> This what the Vodafone USB looks like and all you do is plug the small usb cable into it and the longer usb cable into the laptop and surf, simple as that Samm. It will run a program automatically and set it up for you.


iv had a look & see that you buy the usb plug in and pay a monthly subscription,sounds great i will look into it even more,prob cancel my home broadband & just have that,will see thanks billy


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 5, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> iv had a look & see that you buy the usb plug in and pay a monthly subscription,sounds great i will look into it even more,prob cancel my home broadband & just have that,will see thanks billy



No problem. Give me a shout if you need too ok.


----------



## virgil (Mar 5, 2007)

I just plug my Nokia 6680 (Vodaphone) into one of the USB ports and use the phone as a modem! Its only on dial up speeds but since I am only downloading web pages and email and not Mpegs or large files it is more than adequate!

As it is a works phone I have my own standard Vodaphone pay as you go card which I swap with the works sim and I put £10 on the card before I went into Hospital in November and there is still over £3 on the card!


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 5, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> I just plug my Nokia 6680 (Vodaphone) into one of the USB ports and use the phone as a modem! Its only on dial up speeds but since I am only downloading web pages and email and not Mpegs or large files it is more than adequate!
> 
> As it is a works phone I have my own standard Vodaphone pay as you go card which I swap with the works sim and I put £10 on the card before I went into Hospital in November and there is still over £3 on the card!



With the vodafone USB though you get broadband speeds so much quicker. I guess it all depends on what you use it for. Personally I tend to spend quite a bit of time on the internet so it pays for me to use broadband. If I was only on here for short periods of time it would probably be better for me to find a hotspot at Macdonalds or use dial-up.


----------



## guest (Mar 5, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> I just plug my Nokia 6680 (Vodaphone) into one of the USB ports and use the phone as a modem! Its only on dial up speeds but since I am only downloading web pages and email and not Mpegs or large files it is more than adequate!
> 
> As it is a works phone I have my own standard Vodaphone pay as you go card which I swap with the works sim and I put £10 on the card before I went into Hospital in November and there is still over £3 on the card!


i will look this up too,thanks virgil


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 7, 2007)

You checked it out yet Samm?


----------



## guest (Mar 7, 2007)

billy1000 said:
			
		

> You checked it out yet Samm?


yes iv checked it out,your way sounds the best way,i think its the easiest by far although you have to pay quite a bit more for a better service,so i need to really think about wether to keep home broadband and get that vodafone 1 as i cant really afford both.....im with talktalk at home i have line rental,unlimited phonecalls & broadband all for £29....good value??..well you would think so but i have had load of problems with them,oh you wouldnt believe how bad they are,i ALWAYS have probs logging on a regularly have to unplug wires,reboot & do a diagnostic i can cry sometimes,then i cant get hold of them via the phone,if you do get hold of them you are in the wrong department,then i get transfered and i can be on hold for around 30 mins......ALL OF WHICH I GET CHARGED FOR AS THAT PHONE NUMBER ISNT COVERED BY THE FREE CALL PLAN!!!!! UNBELIEVABLE....why do i stay with them?.....well as soon as i find a good provider i will be off,its just a pain changing over as you probably know,DONT EVER GO WITH TALKTALK.....BAD


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 7, 2007)

It was like that with me when I was with BT as their call centre is in India and when you get through to someone you cannot really understand them. That is not being racist just honest. I used to get so many free wifi minutes per month but had to use a hotspot which meant I couldn't sit in my m/h and use it. Anyway, when I went fulltime I had to look at other options and after checking out all the major ones found Vodafone USB to be the best. Now I can use my laptop in my m/h whenever I want and wherever I am and not have to worry about getting a signal or finding a hotspot.


----------



## guest (Mar 7, 2007)

billy1000 said:
			
		

> It was like that with me when I was with BT as their call centre is in India and when you get through to someone you cannot really understand them. That is not being racist just honest. I used to get so many free wifi minutes per month but had to use a hotspot which meant I couldn't sit in my m/h and use it. Anyway, when I went fulltime I had to look at other options and after checking out all the major ones found Vodafone USB to be the best. Now I can use my laptop in my m/h whenever I want and wherever I am and not have to worry about getting a signal or finding a hotspot.


yes i know what you mean about the call centres in india as talktalk have theirs in india,its very frustrating not being able to understand someone and also embarrassing for both parties,although i have given up trying to get hold of them now,they sent me a modem instead of a wireless router....iv still got it as i cant get hold of any1 with the correct info on sending it back(i paid £29.99 for it) loads of different people told me different things to send it back,but then i discovered it had to be sent back with in the 1st 14 days!!!!which had passed by the time i spoke to an english sounding man,thats when he told me there was a modem return centre so he gave me another nember & i was in a queue for 40 mins before i put the phone down....i was charged around £5 extra on my bill for all this phoning around......unbelievable....i did email them twice threatening them with otelo http://www.otelo.org.uk/content.php?pageID=99
but they emailed me 2 identical automated emails telling me to phone the modem return number......the one that charges you...   


*arrrrgggggghhhhhhh*


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 7, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> yes i know what you mean about the call centres in india as talktalk have theirs in india,its very frustrating not being able to understand someone and also embarrassing for both parties,although i have given up trying to get hold of them now,they sent me a modem instead of a wireless router....iv still got it as i cant get hold of any1 with the correct info on sending it back(i paid £29.99 for it) loads of different people told me different things to send it back,but then i discovered it had to be sent back with in the 1st 14 days!!!!which had passed by the time i spoke to an english sounding man,thats when he told me there was a modem return centre so he gave me another nember & i was in a queue for 40 mins before i put the phone down....i was charged around £5 extra on my bill for all this phoning around......unbelievable....i did email them twice threatening them with otelo http://www.otelo.org.uk/content.php?pageID=99
> but they emailed me 2 identical automated emails telling me to phone the modem return number......the one that charges you...
> 
> 
> *arrrrgggggghhhhhhh*



I know what you mean. It is very frustrating. When I was with BT I was on a plan that gave me supposedly free calls at anytime to a landline number but this did not include 0845 or 0870 numbers and guess what, even  BT Broadband is an 0845 number so it is a bit of a con. Nice to have a moan though Samm isn't it.


----------



## guest (Mar 7, 2007)

ha ha oh dear am i moaning ha ha ha sorry


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 7, 2007)

I meant me Samm.


----------



## guest (Mar 7, 2007)

billy1000 said:
			
		

> I meant me Samm.


oh right but i was having a good old moan too...yes it does feel good lol  
i am going to change my name to little miss whinge ha ha ha


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 7, 2007)

And i'll be Mr Grumpy.


----------



## merlin wanderer (Mar 21, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> sounds good but is it expensive...?


when your in the middle of no where
on a laptop I think it.s a good deal
I am on pay as you go
no rental so its ideal for me


----------



## guest (Mar 21, 2007)

merlin wanderer said:
			
		

> when your in the middle of no where
> on a laptop I think it.s a good deal
> I am on pay as you go
> no rental so its ideal for me


i like the idea of billys suggestion of vodafone's 3g 
but it costs around £50 a month for unlimited usage so i got to do away with my home broadband 1st.......i will get around to it sometime he he


----------



## happybonzo (Mar 21, 2007)

what you need is www.netstumbler.com - that will detect wireless networks
Then you need a encoder cracker- - I'll look up the one I use and post it later
gets thru most encoding just takes a little time
MackD's soemtimes have WiFi access while you are there and you can get 1/2 an hour for the price of a cup of (filthy) coffee. You usually have to ask for a scratch and sniff card which gives the code for the day


----------



## guest (Mar 21, 2007)

happybonzo said:
			
		

> what you need is www.netstumbler.com - that will detect wireless networks
> Then you need a encoder cracker- - I'll look up the one I use and post it later
> gets thru most encoding just takes a little time
> MackD's soemtimes have WiFi access while you are there and you can get 1/2 an hour for the price of a cup of (filthy) coffee. You usually have to ask for a scratch and sniff card which gives the code for the day


tidy one hb cheers mate im interested in more info on this  
what was your pm about yesterday x x


----------



## jiffers (Mar 21, 2007)

i use wifi radar i have a modded usb adapter and a aerial on the roof well it looks like a hockey puck and it will search out UN-secured wifi and connect to the easiest to get in and yes this maybe a Grey area but i will only go to industrial estate and use UN-secured business wifi not private wifi


----------



## guest (Mar 21, 2007)

jiffers said:
			
		

> i use wifi radar i have a modded usb adapter and a aerial on the roof well it looks like a hockey puck and it will search out UN-secured wifi and connect to the easiest to get in and yes this maybe a Grey area but i will only go to industrial estate and use UN-secured business wifi not private wifi


sounds good too


----------



## jiffers (Mar 21, 2007)

its free thats all i know the only problem you have to go looking for it yes if you went to a housing estate you would get loads i think it called something like war driving searching out free wifi but i don't think its fare to excess personal wifi but then if the local business computer bod cant be arsed to secure their wifi thats my gain


----------



## guest (Mar 21, 2007)

jiffers said:
			
		

> its free thats all i know the only problem you have to go looking for it yes if you went to a housing estate you would get loads i think it called something like war driving searching out free wifi but i don't think its fare to excess personal wifi but then if the local business computer bod cant be arsed to secure their wifi thats my gain


i agree with you there mate,i prob wouldnt though myself because i only use internet for pleasure as once i park up thats where i like to stay...to me it'd be too much hassle to drive around looking for a free one!! although if i knew where one was .......well i would if i needed to,anyway signing off now,goodnight all x x


----------



## happybonzo (Mar 22, 2007)

There you go - http://airsnort.shmoo.com/ - with thanx to my M8 LT for helping my aged brain along. Just a word of warning with a lot of these "fringe" programs; you do need a high level of computer skills to make them run: In other words, don't come screaming if it trashes your PC - LOL

"JIFFERS" suggestion about the modified USB detector is excellent. When you are inside you van it will almost be as good as sitting inside a Faraday cage as regards signal screening. The built aerial round the screen on a Laptop is good enough when you are in clear sight of the transmission site but if you are relying on the signal to go round a corner: Well, we are talking about Brit ISPs here, aren't we? 

Also, is it theft? There has not been a test case - yet! It is difficult to tell whether it is a business network or a private one, especially in places like Uxbridge where there are businesses operating from private houses.

I am still surprised at the number of businesses that have unprotected networks. Who-ever does their IT should be sacked immediately.

On the so-called Help Lines: Watchdog had some Frog apologist from Orange on the programme last night who made the usual platitudes of "Nous recrutons plus de personnel" The Lying Frog Goit! It's no use recruiting more Staff if they are incomprehensible. Even my Indian Staff have trouble understanding people from the sub continent!

While we are on the subjectof foreign help(?) lines: If you buy an HP product ie a Printer or scanner and you are offered an "extended" warranty; if it is cheap and also covers immediate replacement - Take it with both hands because if you ever have to deal with their call centre in Mumbai you'll know what I mean


----------



## sea lion (Mar 22, 2007)

Caffe Nero give you 1/2 hr wifi access free when you are a customer.


----------



## guest (Mar 22, 2007)

excellent info people.......way over my head he he  
but thanks for all the tips


----------



## Crackpot (Apr 28, 2007)

jiffers said:
			
		

> its free thats all i know the only problem you have to go looking for it yes if you went to a housing estate you would get loads i think it called something like war driving searching out free wifi but i don't think its fare to excess personal wifi but then if the local business computer bod cant be arsed to secure their wifi thats my gain



IT ISNT FREE ITS STEALING

Ah right ! So if you dont lock your door at night is ot OK to come into your house and steal things?, Maybe you might leave your van door unlocked one night because you 'cant be arsed' and someone takes your stereo?
Its theft. Quite simple. As some people have found out.


----------



## jiffers (Apr 28, 2007)

SOMEONES TIRED

 like i said in another thread i did not realise it was illegal so i am only going to use pay as you go at petrol stations from now on


----------



## Nosha (Apr 29, 2007)

*Hot spots*

As well as netstumbler, there's also a couple more if you 'Google' for free wi-fi hotsport directory.


----------



## mr woo (May 5, 2007)

*the cloud network*

The cloud seems a reasonable option at £12 per month with a good variety of locations around the uk. Ok its not perfect for 'anywhere' connection, but its an option.. 
http://www.thecloud.net/content.asp?section=4&content=38


----------



## Galaxy (Jul 29, 2018)

A Well Run Business 
Me: I was doing an overnight at a hotel away from home. I took my computer down to the bar to do some data entries. I sat down at the bar and I asked the bartender, 'What's the wifi password?' 
Bartender: 'You need to buy a drink first.' 
Me: 'Okay, I'll have a beer.' 
Bartender: 'We have Sam Smiths on tap.' 
Me: 'Sure. How much is that?' 
Bartender: '£3.50.' 
Me: 'Here you are. OK now, what's the wifi password?' 
Bartender: ' "youneedtobuyadrinkfirst"; No spaces and all lowercase.


----------



## Trotter (Jul 29, 2018)

Galaxy said:


> A Well Run Business
> Me: I was doing an overnight at a hotel away from home. I took my computer down to the bar to do some data entries. I sat down at the bar and I asked the bartender, 'What's the wifi password?'
> Bartender: 'You need to buy a drink first.'
> Me: 'Okay, I'll have a beer.'
> ...



I was wondering where this was going, 2007 ? Things must have changed since then, 11 years in tech, is like a thousand.
Using it as a vehicle for this pun is great. Well done


----------



## Floridaphill (Jul 29, 2018)

Galaxy said:


> A Well Run Business
> Me: I was doing an overnight at a hotel away from home. I took my computer down to the bar to do some data entries. I sat down at the bar and I asked the bartender, 'What's the wifi password?'
> Bartender: 'You need to buy a drink first.'
> Me: 'Okay, I'll have a beer.'
> ...



Seems fair.


----------

